# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Schizotypische persoonlijkheidsstoornis

## v2nes

heeft iemand ervaring met schizotypische persoonlijkheidsstoornis?
ik heb een man met deze stoornis, ik heb zelf een aanpassingsstoornis.
onze relatie loopt nu niet echt zo lekker, het komt door van alles zoals wachtlijst penisprothese veel irritaties, ik die moeilijk kan praten over gevoel en irritaties etc.
daarom loop ik nu ook bij de psyg en heb ik trainingen ervoor, met kleine stapjes ga ik vooruit.
hij slikt geen medicijnen, en die dippen worden de laatste tijd vaker achter elkaar en heftiger, en ik denk dan steeds dat het door mij komt etc.
ik zou graag tips horen of er gewoon over praten met jullie!

----------


## fairytale30

Mag ik vragen waarom je man geen medicatie slikt ?
Medicijnen, vooral antipsychotische medicijnen, kunnen zeer behulpzaam zijn. Zij kunnen goed gecombineerd worden met psychotherapie. Van haloperidol zijn namelijk positieve resultaten beschreven bij Schizotypische ppersoonlijkheidstoornisen.

----------


## v2nes

hij heeft altijd verschillende pillen geslikt heel veel jaren, maar hij vond ook dat ze goede gedachtes weg gingen door de medicijnen.
hij is nu bijna vier jaar gestopt. 
en dat hij heel veel was aangekomen door de medicijnen was ook niet leuk.
hij is even 1 of 2 weken erg ziek geweest toen hij gestopt was.
maar daarna geen erge dips gehad, hooguit een klein uurtje ofzo.
de laatste maanden gaat het wat minder, voornamelijk een paar weken geleden zat hij erg tegen een grote dip aan, dat hij geestelijk en lichamelijk niks meer zou kunnen.
maar gelukkig is het niet gebeurd, hij is er weer bovenop gekomen

----------


## fairytale30

In je 1e post schrijf je het volgende : _die dippen worden de laatste tijd vaker achter elkaar en heftiger, en ik denk dan steeds dat het door mij komt_ 

Allereerst wil ik zeggen dat je nooit jezelf de schuld mag geven op het moment dat je man weer in een dip beland. 
Je geeft aan dat jij zelf een aanpassingsstoornis hebt, en je bent daar zelf voor in therapie. Dat vindt ik heel goed van je. Dus daar mijn complimenten voor.

Echter, je man slikt nu dus al een tijd lang geen medicatie meer, maar zijn dip's worden langzaam aan erger. Ik begrijp dat het niet leuk is als hij in gewicht aan komt door medicatie, en dat hij vond dat zijn goede gedachtes weg gingen etc etc.
Maar ik denk dat het afwegen is, wat is goed en wat niet.
Als zijn dips erger worden, en hij zelfs enkele weken geleden al tegen een grote dip heeft aangezeten, dan lijkt het mij in 1e instantie verstandig opnieuw te starten met passende medicatie, al dan niet in combinatie met therapie.
Heeft je man wel al therapie ??

----------


## v2nes

nee me man heeft geen therapie, heeft hij wel aantal jaren gehad.
en is ook opgenomen geweest.
het ging nu heel goed met hem, tot kort geleden.
maar het zit hem ook niet echt mee, hij komt moeilijk aan een baan, hij wil graag werken, krijgt geen waardering etc.

ze worden nu niet steeds erger, het gaat nu weer aardig met hem, alleen een paar weken geleden toen werd het wel erg heftig.

----------


## fairytale30

Misschien is het goed dat je man weer eens therapie gaat volgen. Zodat hij kan praten over hoe hij het ervaart om geen baan te kunnen vinden, geen waardering krijgt etc etc.
Op het moment dat dit soort zaken tegenzit dan ligt een dip gigantisch op de loer bij STPS.
Ik denk dat praten op dit moment heel erg goed zou zijn. Zowel voor jou, als voor je man.
Jij loopt nu bij een pschyg. en dat vind ik zeer knap en moedig van je !!

----------


## v2nes

we gaan volgende week donderdag naar de spyg, voor mij, maar hij gaat altijd mee. 
mijn psyg wil ook de kant van mijn man horen of ik vooruit ga.
hij vond altijd dat therapie niet helpt.maar dat was ook allemaal voor ze ongeluk.
nu heeft hij ook een ander leven etc.
hij heeft me er ook een beetje toegezet dat ik naar de psyg ga, ik kon het zelf niet meer oplossen!

----------


## fairytale30

Maar ik denk dat ik nu iets niet goed begrijp. 
Heeft jouw man nu de grootste problemen, om het zo maar even te zeggen.
Of jij ??
Je gaf in je eerste post aan dat jullie relatie niet zo lekker loopt.
Maar ligt dat dan aan jullie beide, of ligt het aan 1 van jullie ?
In ieder geval goed van je man dat hij mee gaat met je naar de psycholoog.
Maar daar word over jou gepraat. Ik denk dat het ook een optie is als je man eens praat met een psycholoog.

----------


## v2nes

de problemen in onze relatie ligt aan ons beide.
en het is misschien wel een goed idee dat hij gaat praten over zichzelf met een psycholoog.
ik hoop dat hij dat zelf ook gaat inzien!

----------


## fairytale30

Ik hoop ook echt voor je dat je man zelf eens gaat praten met een psycholoog.
Het zou niet alleen voor hem goed zijn, maar ook zeker voor jullie relatie.
De relatie lijdt er nu onder, en jij bent diegene die in therapie is gegaan, dus vindt ik dat je man dat ook zou moeten doen. Zodat hij kan praten over de zaken die hem tegenstaan of hem bezig houden etc etc. 
Heb je er ooit weleens met je man over gepraat en hem voorgesteld naar een psycholoog te gaan ??

----------


## v2nes

ik heb het wel eens met hem voorgesteld een paar maanden geleden ofzo, maar hij vind dat hun ze niet kunnen helpen, hebben ze toen ook niet gedaan!

----------


## fairytale30

Vindt het een lastige situatie. 
Aan de ene kant begrijp ik dat je man geen psychologische hulp meer wil, omdat ze hem toen ook niet geholpen hebben. Maar aan de andere kant denk ik : zo kan het ook niet.
Jij bent in therapie, en om de relatie soepel te laten verlopen, moet niet alleen alle werk van jou kan af komen. Beide moeten zich er voor in zitten. Althans, dat is mijn mening.
Ik denk persoonlijk dat het niet verkeerd is als je man toch weer gaat praten met een psycholoog. Hij heeft er moeite mee, zit er mee in de knoop, dat hij niet meer kan werken, niet wordt gewaardeerd etc. En dat is toch iets wat aan een mens kan vreten.

----------


## MissMolly

Als je man geen hulp zoekt, wordt hij zeker niet geholpen. 
Als hij wel hulp zoekt, komt hij dit keer hopelijk bij iemand die hem WEL kan helpen. Je kan altijd wel eens pech hebbenn met je behandelaar, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat NIEMAND je kan helpen..

En als ik heel eerlijk ben vind ik geen medicijnen willen en geen behandeling willen, terwijl je een serieuze stoornis hebt en wel degelijk aan het afglijden bent, erg onverstandig. Moeten er eerst ongelukken gebeuren voordat hij hulp aanvaardt?

Hoe vindt hij jouw psych? Heeft hij het idee dat die wel goed is? Dan zou hij misschien kunnen proberen om daar ook bij terecht te komen.....

----------


## v2nes

hij heeft het niet echt zo met me behandelaar, hij gaat er echt heen voor mij.
ik ga binnenkort maar even met hem praten over dat hij toch er met een buitenstaander me moet praten.
ik hou jullie op de hoogte!
donderdag voor mezelf naar de psyg , man gaat mee!

----------


## fairytale30

Hou ons idd op de hoogte.
Ik hoop echt dat je man ook een psycholoog gaat zoeken, want jij gaat wel in therapie, en hij niet, dat is niet echt fair tegenover jou.
Bovendien heeft je man toch hulp nodig met deze bovengenoemde stoornis, meid.
Succes en sterkte.

----------


## fairytale30

Als het goed is ben je vandaag weer bij de psycholoog geweest, en zou je man mee gaan.
Hoe is het verlopen ?

----------


## v2nes

ik ben naar de pyg geweest, voornamelijk over onze relatie dat niet zo lekker loopt.
we hebben er goed over gepraat, was erg heftig, we gaan er thuis nog verder over hebben. en de volgende x hebben we dan besloten of we het met hulp gaan doen of het zelf op te lossen!
het niet alleen het geestelijk vlak, waaeom onze relatie niet zo lekker loopt ook het lichamelijke vlak.
hij heeft een incomplete dwarsleasie, en heeft daardoor ze beperkingen.
eerst ging het sexleven wel mert wat hulp, maar nu lukt het niet meer met hulpmiddelen, en hebben we al anderhalf jaar of iets langer geen sex gehad.
het zal gewoon fijn zijn als dat weer normaal is en we sex kunnen hebben wanner we willen!

----------


## fairytale30

Goed dat jullie het er nog over gaan hebben. Al denk ik dat wat hulp nooit overbodig is.
Jullie relatie loopt niet lekker door 2 vlakken. Het lichamelijke en het geestelijke.
Dat is niet niets, en zeker niet iets om te onderschatten.
Je schrijft ook dat jullie al lange tijd geen sex meer hebben gehad. Ik neem aan dat dit mede komt door de incomplete dwarslaesie ?
Jim Bender (revalidatieseksuoloog) en Thilde Rol (revalidatie-arts) werken in revalidatiecentrum Den Haag van de Sophia-stichting. Zij begeleiden mensen met een ernstige handicap bij het (her)vinden van hun seksualiteit. Ook mensen met een dwarslaesie. Misschien een idee daar eens inlichtingen te vragen.

----------


## v2nes

bedankt voor de tip.
we hadden altijd heerlijke sex, hij werd hard doordat hij hem met een injectie inspuitte.
na een jaar wetkte het niet meer helaas.
ze penis wordt wel hard, maar niet hard genoeg voor penitratie.
hij staat op een wachtlijst voor een penisprothese, maar ja dat duurd nog wel een tijdtje,
eerst een half jaar nu, nog een half jaar, niet echt bevorderend voor relatie dus.

----------


## Tall guy

Hallo,

Ik heb zelf schizotypische persoonlijkheidsstoornis (STPS). Het is al positief dat hij een relatie heeft!
Penisprothese heeft in dit geval niets te maken met de PS, maar deze noem je als voorbeeld voor irritatie ?
Heeft je man ook hulpverlening ? Heeft hij wel medicijnen geslikt en zo ja welke ? De oorzaken van die dippen kan hij het beste aangeven, hij zal wel weten wat de oorzaak is.

Gr.

----------


## v2nes

Het is zeker positief dat hij een relatie heeft.
Die pennisprothese was een irritatie omdat het zo lang duurde vlot operatie. Dat had allemaal te maken met zijn incomplete dwarslaesie.
Pennisprothese heeft bij nu al een jaar.
Ik heb geen idee wik elke pillen hij slikte. Hij slikt ze al vijf naar niet meer.
Hij heeft geen hulpverlening.
Het gaat best wel goed net hem. Hij heeft het nog wel vaak moeilijk maar ik man ben meestal rustig maken.
En hij praat er welleens over.
Ik kan er nu beter mee omgaan. Maar door allemaal ellende de laatste tijd gaat het nu lichamelijk en geestelijk wat minder met hem.
Vind ik soms moeilijk. Ik wil alles voor hem doen. Het moet goed met hem gaan. Dan gaat het ook met mij goed. Maar ik moet nu ook meer aan mezelf gaan denken.ik loopt zelf niet meer bij de psycholoog. Heb een jaar daar gelopen en net heeft me goed gedaan. Ik moet aan sommigen dingen nog blijven werken maar dat komt goed

----------


## Tall guy

Zeker positief, want mensen met deze persoonlijkheidsstoornis hebben meer moeite dan anderen om relatie aan te gaan. Hij heeft dus wel hulpverlening gehad. Welke soort hulp heeft hij gehad en heeft hij ook goede hulp gehad ? Is hij nu meer wantrouwend of hoe uit zich het geestelijk minder gaan ? 
Fijn om te horen dat het met jou beter gaat. Alles heeft zijn tijd nodig en bij de een duurt het wat langer als bij de ander. Ligt aan karakter en wat die persoon allemaal heeft meegemaakt. Het voordeel van lichamelijke klachten is dat je kunt zien hoe de status is en het kan vaak gericht verholpen/behandel;d worden, bij psychische klachten is dat vaak niet zichtbaar.
Ook hij zal wel beter uit deze moeilijkere periode komen.

Valt me op dat er bijzonder weinig te vinden is m.b.t. deze PS op forums, heb 2 berichten kunnen vinden. Wel info wat het inhoudt maar bijvoorbeeld niet of en waar praatgroepen zijn. Maar ja, deze PS komt ook niet veel voor en is onbekend bij de mensen.

----------


## v2nes

Hij heeft hulp gehad van een psychiater. Hij was daar niet zo tevreden over. Hij heeft iets van vier of vijf verschillende pillen gehad. Anti psychose en nog een paar.
Hij kan slecht tegen groepen dan is hij erg wantrouwend. Als hij zich niet lekker voelt is hij erg stil en moe. Meestal gaat hij dan een tijd rusten. Dat lukt niet altijd.
Ik vind het ook jammer dat er niet echt praatgroep zijn. Weinig ervaring uitdelen. Ik ben benieuwd hoe andere er mee om gaan. Hoe zit dat met jou en relaties?

----------


## Tall guy

Ik heb 2e-lijns psycholoog gehad, meerdere. Eentje hield me aan lijntje, dus zelf gestopt. Bij andere moest ik stoppen omdat ze stopten met particuliere hulp. Ik heb één soort gehad, risperdal/resperidon (anti-psychose) maar mee gestopt, niet gewenste effect en daarnaast behoorlijke bijwerkingen, zeer stramme spieren (leek wel blok beton), kromme vingers (parkinson-achtig) en zin in sex totaal weg. 
Als ik dipje heb ben ik ook minder spraakzaam, wil dan liefts ff op mezlef zijn (of liefst bij partner, maar die heb ik niet ) , ben niet meer moe. Voorkeur gaat bij mij ook naar individfueel, maar leine groepen he ik ook wel een sgehad en dat ging toch goed, dat was bij zogenaamde opstellingen.
Zelf geen relatie momenteel en nooit gehad. Momnenteel bij maatschappelijk werk, kijken of ik nog wat hulp kan krijgen wat betreft sociale omgang en kan ook mijn ei kwijt. 
Bij anderen lastig, heb vaal gevoel dat ik niet serieus genomen en gehoord wordt. Anderen kennen het niet en kunnne er niks mee en houden er ook geen rekening mee.

----------


## v2nes

Hij heeft ook die medicijnen gehad. Hij heeft ook dat hij zich niet serieus genomen wordt. Weinig waardering wat hem nog meer naar beneden haalt. Zit bijna hele dag binnen werkt niet. Kan wel zijn ei kwijt op computer maar zal fijn zijn als hij waardering krijgt. Verjaardag kan hij ook niet altijd even goed tegen. Hij ziet mensen dan naar hem kijken en haalt van alles in zijn kop.

----------


## Tall guy

In wat voor zin wordt hij naar beneden gehaald ? 
Hij kan toch wel ergens naartoe of iets doen met dit mooie weer ? 
Waar op computer kan hij ei kwijt ? Daarvoor kan ie mss ook naar maatschappelijk werk gaan.
Die mensen op verjaardag, kennen die zijn achtergrond? Of is bekend dat ie PS heeft ? Ligt er aan waarom ze naar hem kijken he, Als ze tegen hem of zijn buur praten is dat logisch.

----------


## v2nes

Doordat hij geen waardering krijgt voelt bij zich naar beneden gehaald. Hij heeft waardering erg nodig.
Hij kan er ook wel uit met het mooie weer maar hij had een onsteking aan been dus dat ging niet. Nu gaat hij er wel eens uit voornamelijk om boodschap te doen dokter afspraak. En samen erop uit.
Op de computer kan hij ze hobby kwijt. Grafische dingen maken zoals ontwerpen spelletjes maken. 
Sommige mensen weet wat dat hij psychisch iets heeft. Maar de meesten niet. En mensen die niet bij gesprek zijn kijken hem dan erg aan. Ook mensen uit verleden.

----------


## Tall guy

Oké. Ontsteking, dat is minder. Gaat ie niet eens wandelen/fietsen of zomaar door de stad/dorp lopen? Of Sporten ? Samen er op uit is sowieso leuk!
Oh, creatief type dus  :Smile: . Dan is ie wel bezig en hangt dus niet op de bank. En hoe gaan de mensen ermee om die het weten ? Waar in NL wonen jullie ergens ?

----------


## v2nes

dat lopen etc. dat gaat allemaal niet zo makkelijk hij heeft incomplete dwarslaesie.
De mensen erom heengaan er wel oke mee om. We wonen in noord holland. Ontsteking is nu weg dus het gaat wel weer. Hij is alleen erg moe. Dat vind ik best wel moeilijk. Er is nou niet echt veel leuke dingen te doen. Saaie boek dus.
Om dat nu lichamelijk is om deels geestelijk geen idee. Maar hoop dat snel voorbij is. Vroeger was het leuker.

----------


## Tall guy

Oh, oké. Ik weet niet wat dat precies inhoud en wat ie dan wel of niet kan. 
Er voor elkaar zijn en genieten van kleine dingen, als is het maar ergens koffie met gebak nemen, kan ook al wat uitmaken. Er komt heus wel weer een punt dat het omslaat. Kan beide he, maar geestelijk kan ook leiden tot lichamelijke moeheid. 
Wat is vroeger, hoe lang is dat geleden ? Wisten jullie toen al van elkaar of was het al bekend dat jullie die beperkingen hadden?

----------


## v2nes

We zijn nu zo vijf jaar samen. Maar laatste jaar is het helaas niet meer zo leuk als vroeger. Daar bedoel ik dus de eerste paar jaar. We zijn drie jaar getrouwd. Laatste jaar wilt het dus niet zo anderhalf jaar. Is best moeilijk voor me. Ik heb ook zo mijn behoefte maar net hoor. Soms denkt ik ben ik niet belangrijk meer. Je hebt een vrouw waar je ook.aan moet denken en niet alleen aan jezelf. Ik probeer echt te genieten van de kleine dingen. Maar sexleven hoort er ook bij. Vind ik erg belangrijk.

----------


## Tall guy

Je denkt dat je niet belangrijk bent, maar heb je het er met hem over gehad ? Communiceren is belangrijk, als ik vriend heb zal ik dat ook belangrijk vinden, maar dan ook pas echt. Sexleven hoort er idd bij. Maar als ie medicijnen slikt zal libido helemaal verdwijnen. Maar als de klik echt goed is kun je ook op andere manieren intiem zijn. Hij heeft ook fysieke zaken die daarin nu niet meehelpen. En je wist bij begin van relatie dat ie schizotypisch was, dan kun je bepaalde zaken/gedragingen verwachten en zult er in die zin ook wat rekening mee moeten houden. Sommige gedragingen zullen nooit kunnen veranderen, is per persoon verschillend. Wat dat betreft hebben we levenslang, is niet zo dramatisch as het klinkt, val;t mee te leven hoor.

----------


## v2nes

Ja we hebben het al tijden erover. in heb van hem vernomen dat hij dus geen sex wilde omdat hij er geen behoefte aan had. 
Nu sinds een paar weken weet ik dat hij nu geen kinderen en of dat in de toekomst gaat gebeuren dat weet hij niet. Dus hij was ook bang dat ik zwanger raakte vandaar ook weinig sex dus. het loopt dus niet helemaal lekker. Ik joop echt dat hij bijdraait. Nu de laatste paar dagen is er weer langzaam lichamelijk contact. Ik kan/ kom er echt niet tegen. Laatste x sex mei daarvoor januari en daarvoor september. Daarvoor ben ik niet getrouwd. Vroeger ging het super. De passie is nu weg. En ik wil zo graag ik heb passie genoeg en probeer van alles om hem mee te krijgen maar nee. Hij weet dat ik er echt behoefte aan heb. Gelukkig wordt de mooiheid nu minder dus zal het binnenkort hopelijk beter worden. Vroeger hadden we ook lichamelijk contact zonder sex dat is er nu dus ook helemaal niet. Leven echt als broer en zus. Hij weet dat ik de oude man weer terug wil. Binnenkort lekker op vakantie zou ons goed doen. We communiceren de laatste tijd steeds beter. Ik was altijd moeilijke prater. Gaat nu stukken beter. In weet dat bij ze dingen heeft maar in het begint had ik me daar niet zo in verdiept.
We komen er wel.

----------


## Tall guy

Dan heeft ie idd lang geen zin in sex. Maar ja, als ie medicijnen gaat nemen dan krijgt ie het ook niet. Nu spelen mss ook die andere factoren mee, lichamelijke klachten. Als hij begrijpt dat jij ook je behoeftes hebt, dan staat ie er mss open voor dat je de sex ergens anders gaat halen, in overleg, Niet zwanger raken, daar hebben ze anticonceptie voor he. Lichamelijk contact / intimiteit is ook zeer belangrijk, maar dat ie zelfs daar geen zin meer in heeft. Of je moet ergens hulp bragen hoe je hem op kunt beuren of kunt ondersteunen.
Gelukkig gaat het nu wel beter.

----------


## v2nes

Er is nu ook langzaam weer lichamelijk contact. We komen er wel.
Heb nu ook condooms in huis. Dus ik zie net wel. Ik heb het er al een x met hem er over gehad dat dit moet veranderen en dat ik de sex dan regende anders ga halen. Ik wil het niet ik wil het met hem, maar op den duurt als ik niks krijg verlang ik er erg naar.en wordt ik lichamelijk en geestelijk een wrak. 
Hij wil niet meer aan ze medicijnen. 
Hij heeft pas alle soorten persoonlijkheidsstoornissen bekeken. Hij heeft van alles wat. Maar vroeger werd dus dit geconstateerd.
Geestelijk gaat het nu wel aardig met hem. 
De intimiteit is heel erg belangrijk in een relatie. Gelukkig komt dat nu beetje bij beetje terug.
Binnenkort lekker op vakantie. Zou ons goed doen. En dan mee nemen naar huis. Weg die sleur.
Hoe gaat het verder met jou?

----------


## Tall guy

Een goed teken dus.
Hoe staat hij er tegenover dat je hem evt ergens ander gaat halen? Kan best dat ie combi heeft van stoornissen of raakvlakken met een andere stoornis. Maar dat kan alleen een psychotherapeut of psychiater vaststellen. Ik heb echter de financiële middelen niet om evt weer naar psycoholoog/psychotherapeut te gaan. Moet er dus zelf uitkomen, stel me dan zelf voor dat ik in gesprek ban met psycholoog en hoe hij zou reageren. Ik weet dat er mensen zijn die misbruik maken van me, ze gebruiken eigenschappen van stoornis als excuus van wat ze me flikken en ze weten ook dat het moeilijker is voor me om sociale contacten aan te gaan en met name te houden. Of ik nu wel of niet gelijk heb, gaat er om hoe er mee omgegaan wordt gegaan en dat is nog wel eens moeilijk.

Intimiteit is sowieso belangrijk, denk nog belangrijker dan sex in relatie, ik heb echter nog geen ervaring met relatie. 
Lekker, waar gaat reis naartoe ? 

Met mij gaat het nu weer goed. Had korte periode dat oude heftige situaties en gevoelens opspeelden, ik had er nu langer last van als normaal, maar kan altijd.

----------


## Tall guy

Heb wel probleem met feit dat bekenden (die ik vertrouwde) achter mijn rug om contact met elkaar hebben gemaakt, wat overigens mag, maar dan onderling afspreken dat ze elkaar niet kennen tegenover mij en een spelletje met me spelen en mij buiten spel zette, zo zie ik hget tenmisnte, kan geen positieve gedachte daarbij verzinnen.

Maar jij zei dat je aanpassingsstoornis hebt, diagnose gesteld door pyscholoog/psychiater? en wat houdt dat in ? Aan je schrijven te zien ben je van oorsprong niet uit Nederland.

----------


## Tall guy

Heb wel probleem met feit dat bekenden (die ik vertrouwde) achter mijn rug om contact met elkaar hebben gemaakt, wat overigens mag, maar dan onderling afspreken dat ze elkaar niet kennen tegenover mij en een spelletje met me spelen en mij buiten spel zette, zo zie ik hget tenmisnte, kan geen positieve gedachte daarbij verzinnen.

Maar jij zei dat je aanpassingsstoornis hebt, diagnose gesteld door pyscholoog/psychiater? en wat houdt dat in ? Ben je van oorsprong uit Nederland?

----------


## v2nes

De intimiteit is zeker belangrijker dan sex maar vijf x per jaar sex is nou niet echt gezond vind ik.
We gaan naar tenerife.
Aanpassingsstoornis heeft psychiater diagnose gesteld. Door al die nieuwe dingen in me leven kom ik moeilijke aan gebeurde ook best veel tegelijk. Een obsessie kinderwens. 
En ik dacht dat dit gelukt tijdelijk is. Omdat bij mij ouders ook fout ging dat soort dingen. Ik was erg negatief. Dat heb ik nu soms ook maar kan er beter mee omgaan en ik kan nu ook beter praten. Heb ik allemaal geleerd. Ook assertiviteit training.

----------


## v2nes

Ik kom gewoon uit nederland.

----------


## Tall guy

Oké, Tenerife. Niet verkeerd  :Smile: . Heb er veel positieve verhalen over gehoord.
Je gaat dus goed vooruit. Wat heeft assertiviteitstraining opgeleverd en waar heb je die gevolgd ?

----------


## v2nes

Ik heb bij een psychiater gelopen en in dat gebouw zijn dit cursussen. Die heb ik daar gevolgd. Ik kan nu praten met mijn man vind het moeilijk. vrouwen praat ik makkelijk mee. Surf weer dingen zoals dingen te vragen in de winkel. En kreeg oefeningen dat ik iets positief zeg tegen mezelf teven de spiegel. En oefenen net man praten enz. heb er veel van geleerd.heb er een jaar gelopen. Nu ben ik er al anderhalf jaar niet meer. We gaan lekker genieten op tenerife en dan hopelijk Thuis verder. Ik doe mijn best in elk geval

----------


## Tall guy

Hoi, en hoe was de vakantie ? Lekker genoten ? En kunnen genieten ?

----------


## v2nes

Hoi
De vakantie was heerlijk.we zijn nader tot elkaar gekomen. Hopelijk zetten we het Thuis voort.
Maar dat zal wel los lopen.ik voelde me u echt een getrouwd stel. Dat is een tijd geleden.
We komen er wel. Over een paar maanden ook weer een weekendje weg. Geestelijk ging het ook best goed op vakantie de laatste paar dagen werden een beetje zwaar voor hem. Ik ben trots op hem. 
En hoe gaat het met jou?

----------


## Tall guy

Hoi, heel mooi om te horen! Waar gaan jullie dan naartoe ? Mooi zo. Het kan inderdaad zo maar omslaan ja, de geestestoestand.
Vorige week was ik onrustig, inwendig gespannen. Paar zaken die opspeelden en feit dat ik weer kan werken bracht even spanning, in de zin van hoe ik me dan ga houden. Zit nu bij maatschappelijk werk, maar niet vanwege terugval, maar omdat ik met paar sosiale zaken niet of moeilijk om kan gaan. Houdt wel enigszins verband met STPS. Maar voel me nu weer goed!

----------


## Tall guy

en nu ik bij maatschappelijk werk zit ben ik toch weer onbewut en bewust meer met zaken bezig in mijn hoofd.

----------


## v2nes

Weekendje weg gewoon in nederland. Even een andere omgeving. Dat doet onze relatie er goed.
Fijn dat je met maatschappelijk werkster kan praten. Het is echt zo de ene week beter dan de andere. Het is een moeilijk iets. 
Sommige nieuwe dingen zijn dan erg moeilijk. Helemaal met situaties met veel mensen.
Sterkte met alles. Gelukkig ben je nu niet meer zo onrustig. Hij komt ook al aardig weer bij.

----------


## Tall guy

Dat is ook lekker, andere omgeving is en doet goed zeggen ze ja. Nieuwe dingen zijn voor iedereen even wennen/aanpassen, maar voor autisten of andere mensen met een beperking die valt onder cluster a is dat stuk moeilijker, maar niet ondoenlijk.

Onduidelijkheid hebben , vooral ook met werk zoeken, geeft ook onrust als het lang(er) duurt. Ik heb aanwijzingen dat bij alle uitzendbureau's al bekend is wat er met me speelt. En dat ze me op de proef stellen. Nu had ik te horen gekregen dat ik ergens kon beginnen, maar ze wisten nog niuet orecies wanneer, maar hoorde maar niks. Vandaag binnengelopen bij uitzendbureau, zeggen ze dat collega mij meerdere keren gebeld heeft. Ik heb echter nooit telefoontjes ontvangen van dat uitzendbureau. En ik zei als ze me te pakken konden krijgen dan hadden ze email kunnen sturen of voicemail in kunnen spreken. En ze hadden me van de lijst afgehaald van beschikbare personen. Zo'n situatie is niet goed voor, dan denk ik meteen, die hebben nooit gebeld, wilden zien hoe ik zou reageren, of kijken of ik wel graag genoeg wil werken.

----------


## v2nes

Ja dat is zo. Natuurlijk.is best moeilijk om daar mee om te gaan.
Gisteren voor controle geweest voor arm / hand. Nu afwachten over negen maanden terug controle en test dan weten we meer. Hij kan alles weer als voor de operatie en nu afwachten of het beter gaat worden.nu nog even bijkomen van de reis etc. maandag weer aan het werk.

----------


## Tall guy

Je man had last van arm/hand ? Wat was probleem, te maken met incomplete dwarsleasie?
Over 9 maanden, dat is op zich wel goed teken als controle na zoveel tijd is. 
Zal wel weer wennen zijn na vakantie. Maar realiteit is dat je na kwartier al vaak eer gewend bent  :Smile:

----------


## v2nes

Incomplete dwarslaesie en arm/hans is los van elkaar.
Arm/hand is anderhalf jaar geleden gebeurd. Ongeluk op de fietst toen we op weg waren om uit eten te gaan om ons vier jarig huwelijk te vieren. Paar dagen later wouden we op vakantie gaan ging dus niet door. Hij had onderarm gebroken. Allebei de botten. Tijdens operatie iets fout gegaan. Zenuw geraakt. Nu half verlamd hand. Na meer dan een jaar dus een operatie om zenuw te herstellen. Daar was de controle van. Als het allemaal sneller was gegaan was herstel waarschijnlijk stuk beter zal zijn.nu dus afwachten.incomplete dwarslaesie heeft hij nu bijna toen jaar. Ik heb met hem nu vijf jaar relatie.

----------


## Tall guy

Oké, ongelukkig gevallen dus. Hij heeft wel pech met operaties en herstel. Ja, en alles bij elkaar zal hem dat wel eens teveel worden of neerslachtig maken. En dat in combi met zaken die bij jezelf spelen zal het inderdaad niet altijd makkelijk zijn. Maar tot nu toe is de liefde voor elkaar toch sterk genoeg om bij elkaar te blijven.

----------


## v2nes

Ja de liefde is heel sterk. Gelukkig maar. Al zijn er wel momenten geweest dat het echt niet goed ging.
Ik heb vernomen van hem dat hij 1x op het punt stond om het uit te maken. Is nu alweer even geleden. Daar schrok ik toen wel van.
Maar we houden heel veel van elkaar.
Nu was het een paar maanden geleden ook niet zo lekker. 
Hij kwam met nieuws waar ik weg van schrok. 
We moeten het er daar nog verder over hebben maar dat komt nog wel.
Dat het op het lichamelijke vlak goed zit was het belangrijkste

----------


## Tall guy

Gelukkig is ie heel sterk. Ja, zulke momenten heeft iedereen wel. Oké, hopelijk is dat over dat nieuwe nieuws heen te komen of een weg in te vinden. Klopt, dat is weer meegenomen. Elke dag die goed gaat is meegenomen.

----------


## v2nes

Hoe gaat het trouwens met jou? We hebben het steeds over mij en mijn man.

----------


## Tall guy

Komende week 3e gesprek bij maatschappelijk werker. Er zijn 2 zaken waar ik moeite mee heb, waar ik m'n draai niet kan vinden. Hopelijk kan hij me daar in helpen. Merk wel nu ik weer een hulpvraag heb dat ik (on)bewust) meer met zaken bezig ben. Maar schrijf ze op als het me bezighoudt. Helpt om rust te krijgen.

Deze week beetje aan kwakkelen. Merkte maandag dat ik opgezette lymfeklier had in lies. Blijkt dat er dan een lichte ontsteking in lichaam zit wat de klier aan bestrijden is, zou vanzelf weg moeten gaan, dus morgen nog eens controleren weer. Kan met verkoudheid te maken hebben misschien. Voel me echter niet ziek of misselijk, geen koorts, kan zeker wel dingen doen, alleen geen zware/langdurige inspanningen.

Ik had ook bericht gekregen dat ik ergens kon beginnen met werk, echter nog niks gehoord over wanneer precies, dus morgen ook maar weer eens bellen.

----------


## v2nes

Er zijn bij jou heel wat verandering. Ben eg benieuwd of het allemaal gaat lukken met je baan. Het is je zo gegund.
Zo te horen helpen de gesprekken wel. Je bent er nog niet, maar dat komt allemaal wel.
En het zal fijn zijn als je daar altijd op terug kunt vallen.
Ja wij kwakkelen ook wat rond voornamelijk verkouden. Maar bij jou is dat heel wat anders hoop dat je je snel weer beter voelt.
Hier gaat verder wel aardig. Hoofd is wel steeds druk. Maar meestal kan hij het wel aan. Hij heeft van de week met een vriendin een beetje zitten kletsen. 
Hij komt er wel. Afleiding helpt meestal ook maar niet altijd

.

----------


## Tall guy

Die baan ben ik ook wel benieuwd naar... Als het goed is krijg ik komende week bericht wanneer ik kan beginnen, als ze zich aan hun woord houden.
Maar ik wil niet mijn hele leven terugvallen op hulpverlening.
Hier is het nu ook verkoudheid, beetje aan kwakkelen. Probeer morgen sporten toch weer rustig aan op te pakken. 
Als je iemand hebt waar je gezellig mee kunt beppen en af en toe ook ei mee kwijt kan en die je er dan ook serieus en integer mee omgaat is dat ook wel fijn ja. In mijn hoofd is het u gelukkig wel rustig.
Uiteindelijk komen we er wel, maar soms duurt het erg lang voor gevoel  :Smile:

----------


## v2nes

Heb je al wat gehoord over je werk?
Hier gaat het best prima. Met man ook. Alleen lichamelijk niet zo. Hij is nu erg grieperig.
Hij neemt nu echt ze rust en hopelijk knapt hij snel weer op.

----------


## Tall guy

Laatst maar weer eens gebeld, kreeg weer te horen binnenkort...
Fijn om te horen! Ja, daar hebben veel mensen last van, flinke verkoudheid of griepachtig. Zelf ook wat onder de leden gehad en dat wilde maar niet doorzetten, maar was niet ziek of misselijk. Rust is toch beste, komt wel weer goed.

----------


## v2nes

Het is weer even geleden.
Hopelijk werk je nu wel. Me moest er lang op wachten.
Hoe ervaar je het?
Hier ups en downs al valt de downs wel mee. 
Hij is wel erg moe de laatste tijd. Hij pakt nu vaker zijn rust.
Hij heeft pas geleden gedichten voor gedragen voor een groep. Was erg mooi.
Binnenkort gaan we er lekker even tussenuit.
Even tijd voor elkaar.
Het is alweer 10 jaar geleden van zijn ongeluk. hij had het twee dagen een beetje zwaar.
We komen er wel. 
We hebben er nog niet over gepraat over dat gedoe. Maar dat komt wel. Onze relatie is nu het belangrijkste en de toekomst plannen waar we nu verschillende over denken komt hopelijk ook goed.

----------


## Tall guy

Hoi, ik heb in de tussentijd wel even werk gehad in een warehouse. Duurde echter een week, kon het tempo wat daar was niet bijhouden.
Wat er werkte was 95% Pool, maar 1% nederlands en rest andere (Oost-Europese) nationaliteiten. 
Die moeheid is misschien maar tijdelijk. Gedichten? Doet hij dat vaker voorlezen of had dat speciale reden en had hij ze ook zelf geschreven?
Zo te lezen gaat het al met al vrij goed, houden zo! En er weer even tussenuit, dat had je al eerder gezegd, waar gaat de trip ook alweer naartoe ?
Over welk gedoe bedoel je, waar nog niuet over gepraat is ?

----------


## v2nes

Dat gedichten voordragen deed hij vroeger wel eens. Voor het ongeluk van 10 jaar geleden..
Gedichten heeft hij zelf geschreven. Hij had ook.een boek uitgeven.
We gaan naar utrecht.
Over gedoe is dat gene waar nog niet over gepraat is verder. Dat was dat nieuws wat ik niet verwachten.
We denken allebei dus anders over de toekomst.

----------


## Tall guy

Oké. Een boek uitgegeven zelfs, mooi. 
Utrecht, mooi centrum! Shoppen en eettentjes  :Smile: 
Anders over de toekomst mbt relatie ? Hopelijk vinden jullie een middenweg.

----------


## v2nes

Het gaat over kinderwens. Vroeger wouden we het allebei. Maar paar maanden geleden kwam hij er dus mee dat hij dat niet wil.
En hij weet niet of dat in de toekomst gaat veranderen.
Toen op vakantie had ik weer een beetje hoop, omdat bij zo leuks deed met kinderen.
Het is niet alleen geestelijk maar voornamelijk lichamelijk dat hij het niet aan kan. 
Hij is waarschijnlijk dan degene die thuis is met het kind. Ik moet werken voor de kost. 
We moeten daar dus nog goed over praten.
Daardoor dus ook veen sex omdat hij bang was om mij zwanger te maken.
In eerste instantie zei hij paar maanden daarvoor dat bij er geen zin in had geen behoefde, maar tien zat hij dus al te twijfelen.
Ik heb na dat zware gesprek paar dagen later maar condooms gehaald.
Daarom ik vind onze relatie nu belangrijker ook op seksuele vlak.
Verder zie ik het nog wel. 
Ik wordt natuurlijk wel ouder. Ik ben nu 30 hij bijna 38.
Ik wil niet kiezen tussen hem en een kind. Dus moeilijke situatie.

----------


## Tall guy

Oké, kinderwens. Ik begrijp dat het mogelijk is met penisprothese. Op zich wel gegronde redenen van hem om er eventueel niet voor te kiezen.
Durfde hij zelf niet aan te dragen om condooms te gebruiken ? Want dan hadden jullie wel sex kunnen hebben, mits lichamelijke en/of geestelijke toestand het niet toe zou laten.
Is er uitzicht dat de lichamelijke klachten in de toekomst zullen verdwijnen of sterk verminderen? Als dat zo is dan zal een groot deel van de geestelijke toestand ook verbeteren. Met het karakter wat ie nu heeft en wat grotendeels gevormd is door de persoonlijkheidsstoornis , daar kan je mee (leren) leven en dat zal amper invloed hebben op de opvoeding van een kind lijkt me.

----------


## v2nes

Hij heeft dus ook een tijd gehad dat hij niet zien had en hij zat er toen al over na te denken.
op de vakantie was het heerlijk hebben we de schade ingehaald. Ondanks dat ik ongesteld was maar gelukkig hebben ze daar een oplossing voor een soort spons.
Daar kwam hij mee met dat idee. Ik was er heel.erg blij mee.
Maar na die tijd niks meer gebeurd.
Ik zei toen ook ik wil dit gevoel mee naar huis nu nemen.maar dan wat minder vaak haha.
vakantie is natuurlijk altijd anders.
Wie weet doet het weekendje weg ons goed. Meestal wel als we er lekker tussenuit zijn.
Maar ja thuis moet het ook leuks blijven.
Lichamelijk zal het niet echt wel meer beter worden.
Nu heeft bij natuurlijk ook die verlamde hand erbij. Maar hij zei dat hij er ook al daarvoor zat te twijfelen. Ik dacht alleen vanwege hand dus ik wou dat dat niet gebeurd was.
Met die verlamde hand kan het alleen iets beter worden dat hij makkelijker iets los kan laten.
Hij heeft het in augustus verteld en daarna er niet meer over gehad.
Maar ik heb toch nog een beetje hoop dat het een bevlieging is en dat het goed komt. Helemaal als ik zie hoe hij met kinderen is.
Dus ja we zullen zien. genieten is nu het belangrijkste.

----------


## Tall guy

Fijn dat het op vakantie goed is gegaan met de sex  :Smile: . Kan dus wel en daarom thuis misschien ook wel meer  :Wink:  Er even tussenuit en totaal andere omgeving is altijd goed, voor ieder. Hopelijk zei hij dat terwijl hij een dip had, hoor het wel. Maar kan best goedkomen nog.,

----------


## v2nes

We zijn net thuis van heerlijk weekend weg. 
Was erg druk en gezellig.
We hebben wel lichamelijk contact gehad maar verder is het er niet van gekomen.
Maar ja moet niet zo moeilijk doen. Het komt wel weer. Helaas is hij veel en snel moe.
Ik maakte me op de terug weg een beetje zorgen over.
Nu verder de.ieren van de dag. Manlief is ook nog jarig vandaag.

----------


## Tall guy

Fijn om te horen dat het weekend fijn en gezellig was! Weet hij de oorzaak van het moe zijn ? 
Hartelijk gefeliciteerd met je man! Als jullie het gaan vieren dan een fijne dag gewenst.

----------


## v2nes

Ik maak me niet zorgen om hem, maar ons contact.
Hij is vaak moe heeft ook veel geestelijk te maken. En lichamelijk. Hebben hele dag gewinkeld. En al die mensen al die indrukken.
Hij geeft ook morgen jaarlijkse controle blaas.
Zal wel oké zijn.
Morgen begint normale leven.
Vandaag niet zo veel visite gehad. Lekker rustig. Ouders geweest en verder telefoontjes.
Nu lekker verder rustig avondje.
Hoe is het met jou?

----------


## Tall guy

Met contact bedoel je intimiteit? Ja, dat is een moeilijk iets voor mensen met STPS als je het leest. Zelf heb ik het idee dat ik daar heel selectief in ben in wie ik hoeveel intimiteit geef. Heb zelf nog geen relatie gehad, maar als er wederzijdse gevoelens zijn dan zou ik dat wel kunnen lheb ik zo het gevoel. En dat gevoel aan wie ik dat zou kunnen geven dat gevoel krijg ik al binnen de eerste seconden dat ik iemand zie/tref. 
Geestelijke deel zal mss ook te maken hebben met de kortere en donkere dagen, de één is daar vatbaarder voor dan de ander. Mer k bij mezelf dat ikj daar dit jaar tot nu toe geen last van heb, maar kan best dat het ng komt en dan zal ik het over me heen laten komen, gaat toch vanzelf weer weg.

Als je normale ritme weer hebt zal hem mss ook wat meer rust geven en jou ook. En jezelf ook rust gunnen en inplannen.

----------


## v2nes

Ja ik bedoelde de intimiteit.
Het komt nu langzaam weer op gang.
We komen er wel. Ik wist niet dat dat een moeilijk punt voor jullie is.
Het gaat geestelijk nu wel goed met hem zover ik weet. Hij is vrolijk en lekker bezig met.project op computer.
Ik heb hem voor verjaardag dat boek gegeven van isa hoes over antonie kamerling. Die wou hij graag hebben.
We moeten zeker de rust inplannen. Daarom was weekendje ook echt even heerlijk.
Moeheid gaat wel aardig. Na het weekend zal hij het wel weer merken. Druk weekend met verjaardagen

----------


## Tall guy

In die zin kan het een punt zijn, dat zal verschillen per persoon, dat we snel heel aanhankelijk kunnen worden. Hij is tenslotte met je getrouwd. 
Heeft dat boek niet een te zwaar onderwerp? Niet dat hij door wat hij leest depressief wordt. Maar zo te horen is dip over ( aan het gaan). 
Wel leuke dingen dus komend weekend, dan heb ik ook bezoek ivm verjaardag.

----------


## v2nes

Hij denkt dat hij veel aan het boek zou hebben. Zo heeft hij inzicht hoe het voor de ander is.
Was gezellig verjaardagen.
Maar het zetten me wel aan het denken. Hij was zo leuk met neefje en nichtje aan het spelen.
Dat ik toch wel wil weten waar ik aan toe ben.
Ik wil het begint volgend jaar jaar er weer over hebben.
Hij vind het wel erg leuk. Dat kan ik aan hem zien.
Maar nu nog lekker genieten samen.

----------


## Tall guy

Oké. Een ander inzicht krijgen is nooit verkeerd, alleen is het bij Antonie geen happy end. 
Wat eventueel mee zou kunnen spelen is dat hij bang is dat hij de PS overbrengt op zijn eigen kinderen, (aanleg) kan erfelijk zijn heb ik gelezen. Natuurlijk spelen het aangeboren karakter van het kind en de omgeving waarin het opgroeit ook mee. De PS kan het aangeboren karakter wel veranderen of bepaalde eigenschappen aandikken. Zo zie ik het althans.

----------


## v2nes

Het is voor hem dat hij ook inzicht krijgt hoe de ander het ervaart. Dus hoe isa het ervaart van antoniem dan weet hij ook hoe het een beetje voor mij is.
Het is natuurlijk wel weer heel wat anders.
Het gaat de laatste rond erg goed met hem. Hij is nu met een leuk project bezig.
Ik had geen idee dat het ook erfelijk zou kunnen zijn.
Bij hem kwam net pas later. Hij heeft het niet altijd gehad. Door dat zijn vader een burnout kreeg en hij een hele goede band met zijn vader heeft ging het langzaam geestelijke niet zo goed met zijn vader en dus ook op hem. Maar dat heeft een rond geduurd voordat ze wisten hoe en wat hij heeft.
Maar die dingen wat bij zegt brengt me toch aan het denken, daar ga ik het ook met hem over nebben., maar ik begreep van ben dat het voornamelijk lichamelijk is dat hij geen kinderen wil.
Maar we zullen zien hoe het gaat en of hij nog van gedachten veranderd. 
Onze relatie is natuurlijk het belangrijkste. En het komt langzaam ook weer goed op lichamelijke vlak.

----------


## Tall guy

Oké, dat kan ook reden zijn ja om boek te lezen. Ieder mens reageert anders, maar als hij leest wat voor impact het op Isa heeft wordt het wellicht inzichtelijker.
De PS ontstaat al in jeugdjaren, is net als bij mij pas later gediagnostiseerd. Dat door burnout van zijn pa hij en ook de andere gezinsleden daaronder geleden hebben is goed denkbaar, maar niet de oorzaak van PS.
In ieder geval fijn dat ie nu wat heeft waar hij plezier aan beleeft en het aankaarten zou ik zeker doen en lijkt me ook belangrijk binnen de relatie.

----------


## v2nes

Gisteren kwam toevallig het een beetje aan bod over kinderen. Omdat zijn ouders nu steeds bij de kleinkinderen zijn en minder bij ons. Maar dat als wij kinderen nebben dan komen ze hier weer.
Toen hij dat zei kreeg ik een glimlach op mijn gezicht.
Dus dat zal wel goed komen.
We hebben ook steeds meer lol. Ik ben gewoon steeds meer 
Op lichamelijke vlak komt het ook wel weer goed met kleine stapjes.

----------


## Tall guy

Zo komt het over dat hij kinderen wil omdat zijn ouders dan meer komen, maar neem aan dat hij zelf ook echt kinderen wil en niet alleen om die reden. Kijk eens aan, goed teken. En je moiet maar zo denken, elke dag dat het goed gaat is meegenomen en kan helpen dat periode dat het goed blijft gaan steeds langer wordt.

----------


## v2nes

Ja ik dacht dat dus ook. Hij zegt dit niet voor niks. Hij wil toch kinderen. Dan is het toch een bevlieging geweest.
We hebben goede band met zijn ouders contact is ook erg goed. 
Ik ben er erg blij mee dat het nu lekker loopt.
Ik ben blij dat ik er hier over kan praten. En ik heb veel aan je tips en ervaringen.
Ik hoop dat het met hou ook goed gaat.

----------


## Tall guy

Goed om te horen dat het goed gaat en de band met de ouders goed is. 
Ik heb nu weer gesprekken met maatschappelijk werk, niet vanwege terugval, maar om ei kwijt te kunnen en gedachtengang te ventileren. Merk dat het ook voor hen onbekend terrein is en heb meerdere gesprekken al gevoerd om duidelijk te maken wat het is en mij gedachten gang te laten zien aan de hand van voorbeelden zodat ie weet hoe ik in elkaar zit en zodat hij me kan ondersteunen/sturen/helpen.

ik was aan kijken op internet om contactgroepen te vinden voor STPS, maar vond alleen maar dit bericht. Geen contactgroepen of nog geen hulpverleners gevonden die hierin gespecialiseerd zijn. Er was alleen maar de eigenschappen en kenmerken te vinden.

----------


## v2nes

Ja jammer dat er weinig is voor dit geestelijke.
Maar ben blij dat ik er hier over mee kan kletsen.
Ik wens je een fijn weekend en spreek je wel weer.
Fijn dat je daar lekker je ei daar uit kan leggen.

----------


## Tall guy

Klopt ja, voor bijvoorbeeld autisme is veel meer en is ook bekender bij de mensen. 
Gelukkig.
Dank je, heb bezoek gehad voor mijn verjaardag, was afgelopen dinsdag. 
Komende week weer afspraak bij maatschappelijk werk.

----------


## v2nes

Het is weer even geleden.
Hoe gaat het nu?
Hier gaat het wel redelijk.
Ik moet binnenkort met hem praten. Ik mis de intimiteit heel erg.
Moest vorige week bijna huilen, had brok in mijn keel.

----------


## Tall guy

Ja, klopt, maar dat kan he. Voel me goed, had bacteriële infectie (was er niet ziek van), maar antibiotica-boost doet wonderen  :Smile: . Vanmiddag weer sporten.
Redelijk, in de zin van ? Kan me voorstellen, sowieso, als je een partner hebt dat je dan ook intimiteit verwacht/wenst op z'n tijd. Wat is de redden dat hij geen intimiteit kan/wil geven?
Iedereen heeft behoefte aan intimiteit, maar als je zoals ik alleen bent dan weet je dat je die niet of heel weinig kunt hebben en daar zul je je toch bij neer moeten leggen. Maar als je dan relatie(in welke vorm dan ook) krijgt zul je er extra van genieten of geven.

----------


## v2nes

Het gaat hier nog steeds niet zo super.
Ik heb er over gepraat. Maar ben geen stap verder gekomen.
Binnenkort weer praten. Weet nog niet voor of na de kerstdagen.
Vanavond heb ik me lekker laten gaan.
Lekker veel gedronken voor mijn doen. Drink bijna nooit. Dus na vier glazen voorbij hem wel haha.
Maar ik voel me happy. Lekker gelachen.
Het is tijd voor mezelf.
Ik hou me op de hoogte

----------


## Tall guy

Hoe was zijn reactie toen je er over begon ? Wanneer heb je er over gepraat, hoeveel dagen geleden ? Afhankelijk van zijn reactie zou ik er niet heel snel op terugkomen.
En wat was de gelegenheid waarom je je hebt laten gaan ? Fijn dat je happy was!  :Smile: . Is goed, hoor het wel.

Ik heb gisteren feestje gehad. Had ook al heel lang niet gedronken en nu meerdere glazen wijn op, voelde het wel, maar niet dat ik aangeschoten was en heb er heerlijk op geslapen  :Big Grin: . Hier verder ook gewoon door, voel me goed, rust.

Ik wens je hierbij fijne feestdagen en dat 2014 een gezond en mooi jaar mag worden.

----------


## v2nes

Ik week geleden heb ik er met hem over gepraat.
Hij heeft het over zijn pijntjes enz.
Maar dat heeft hij altijd al.
Ik heb altijd rekening gehouden met hem nu is het mijn beurt.
Hij moet rekening houden met mij.
Ik voel me lichamelijk een geestelijk een wrak.
Daarom heb ik me lekker laten gaan. Even genieten.
Nu ga ik alleen aan mezelf denken. 
Ik wil genieten ik heb behoefte.
Ik ben niet voor niks getrouwd.
Morgen of vanavond praat ik erover ik kan er niet meer tegen.
Misschien verpest ik de kerst maar dat is dan jammer.
Ik heb dit al veel te lang gepikt.
Jij ook fijne feestdagen en een goed 2014

----------


## Tall guy

Toch goed voor hem om gesprekken weer op te pikken met hulpverlening, dan kan hij die dingen daar kwijt. Succes met het gesprek. Al zou de Kerst verpest worden, als hij gaat nadenken over wat je zegt en later iets inziet is het ook weer snel vergeten die verpeste kerst.

----------


## v2nes

Hij heeft geen gesprekken met hulpverlening.
Dat heb ik toch ook niet gemeld volgens mij.
Zou goed zijn als hij dat doet. Maar ja kan hem niet dwingen.
Hij moet wel voor onze relatie vechten alleen lukt het niet.
Bedankt voor de steun. Je hoort wel hoe het afloopt.

----------


## Tall guy

Je hebt verteld dat ie ooit naar psychiater is geweest en medicijnen heeft gehad. En er is iemand geweest die de diagnose gesteld heeft en dat moet een psychiater of psychotherapeut zijn geweest. Maar hulpverlening, psycholoog of anders maatschappelijk werk (in dit geval wel duidelijk uitleggen wat de persoonlijkheidsstoornis inhoudt) zou hem veel kunnen helpen. Als jij hem niet kunt overtuigen dan mss huisarts. Bij mijn huisarts was er iemand die dacht wekelijks een spreekuur had. weet niet precies meer hoe zo iemand heet, maar die kon bepalen a.d.h.v. het verhaal welke hulp beste bij iemand past.
Hoor het wel.

----------


## v2nes

We hebben gepraat,,maar zijn er nog lang niet. 
Ik ben een paar dagen weg geweest om tot rust te komen.
Hij werd er depressief van tien ik weg was.
We gaan het nu eerst zelf proberen en anders over twee maanden aan therapie beginnen

----------


## Tall guy

Oké, maar staat hij wel open om te praten ?
Als dat nodig was en je goed doet, heeft het je ook goed gedaan ?
Wil / kan hij wel helemaal open tegen je zijn? 

Mijn advies is toch al therapie regelen, want zoals ik gelezen heb al die tijd speelt het al hele tijd en jullie hebben het ook al hele tijd geprobeerd en nu zit er geen schot in. En zijn lichamelijke klachten/beperkingen, hoe gaat hij daar mee om ? Dat zal ook wel meespelen in psyche.

----------


## v2nes

Hij staat open om te praten.
Hee.ft heeft mij heel goed gedaan even paar dagen weg. Even tot rust komen.
Even tijd voor mezelf.Gezellig meiden onder elkaar
Hij heeft erg laat van zijn lichamelijke klachten en daar zit hij ook best 
Hoe het nu verder gaat geen idee. We werken eraan meer kunnen we niet doen

----------


## Tall guy

Nog de beste wensen overigens!
Even met vriendinnen weggeweest tussen Kerst en Nieuwjaar. Hoe Oud op nieuw doorgebracht ? Ik bewust alleen, had geen zin om weg te gaan.

Zo te lezen zit hij in spiraal waar hij moeilijk uit kan komen, een hulpverlener kan hem (positief) om leren gaan met gedachten en/of klachten. Hij staat er blijkbaar voor open, dat is al veel waard.
Ik heb het dit jaar niet emotioneel moeilijk gehad, eerdere jaren miste ik echt iemand naast me op de bank, doe ik nu nog steeds, maar nu meer berusting er in dat het nu eenmaal niet zo is. Werd niet depri of heel emotioneel ervan. De bepaalde gedachtengang die ik heb die blijft toch, soms in deze periode van het jaar wat meer dan anders, maar heb er geen last van en doe er anderen niet lastig mee vallen, ze hebben er geen last van, ik kan het beheersbaar houden. Maar die gedachten blijven altijd, dat is nu eenmaal zo.

Je man heeft het niet zo op groepen heb je ooit gezegd, bij mij was individuele hulpverlening ook beter dan in groepsverband. In groepsverband dan krijg ik ook sneller idee dat er vooraf zaken afgesproken zijn om te kijken hoe ik ergens op reageer. Doordat ik dat gevoel krijg reageer ik juist anders, werkt averechts, maar dat ik zo reageer zegt ook iets, maar dat slaat terug op STPS.

2014 kan een jaar zijn waarin weer (veel) stappen genomen kunnen worden.

----------


## Tall guy

Dat met groepen heb ik alleen als er een of meerdere bekende(n) bij betrokken zijn.

----------


## v2nes

Jij ook nog de beste wensen.
Ik kwam met oud jaars dag thuis. Eerst wou ik nog wat langer blijven. Maar dat voelt verkeerds.
Hij was al depressief toen ik drie dagen weg was. Laat staan .of een dag langer. En ja oud en nieuw alleen kan ook niet. 
Hij had zich anders echt klem gezopen en had hem niks meer uitgemaakt.
Best heftig dus allemaal.
Nu komen we weer langzaam nader tot elkaar.
Zijn er nog lang niet.
Praten en praten. En tijd voor elkaar. Maar ook tijd voor mezelf. 
Ik ga dat nu meer doen.
Echt ontspan momenten zoeken voor mezelf.
Zoals in bad bij een vriendin. Helemaal niks

----------


## Tall guy

Wel goed teken dat ie je miste. Hem alleen laten in die situatie, zoals ik het lees, zou denk ik inderdaad niet goed zijn geweest. En met af en toe wat tijd voor jezelf is niks mis mee, al is het bijvoorbeeld een dagje weg met vriendin. 
Dit jaar heb ik bewust gekozen om alleen thuis te blijven, om te kijken hoe ik me zelf zou houden/voelen. En vond het prettig. Volgend jaar zien we wel weer. En natuurlijk had ik ook graag iemand naast me gehad op de bank, maar is nu eenmaal niet zo.
Nu nieuw jaar, wie weet wat het gaat geven, zal toch wel beter gaan.

----------


## Tall guy

Hoi, weer even geleden. Heb je nog goed met hem kunnen praten ? En hoe gaat het met lichamelijke gezondheid?

----------


## v2nes

Het gaat niet goed hier.
Ik ben echt een wrak ik huil veel.heb het zwaar
Morgen krijgt hij een brief wat me allemaal dwars zit en mijn gevoel daarbij.
Dan ligt de keus bij hem. 
Ergens deze week hoor je meer

----------


## v2nes

Hoe gaat het met jou?
hier wel goed naar omstandigheden.we hebben samen besloten om te gaan scheiden.

----------


## Tall guy

Hoi, ik voel me goed. Hoewel ik vandaag wel mijn laatste werkdag heb, dat is minder. 
Scheiden, dat is jammer. Helaas heeft het praten niet geholpen. Maar als dit voor jullie beiden de beste oplossing is, dan geeft het voor beiden meer rust.

----------


## Tall guy

En wat is de reden(en) voor jou en die van hem om te gaan scheiden?

----------


## v2nes

We zijn uit elkaar gegroeid. En kunnen elkaar niet geven wat de ander wil.
Dat is balen voor je.
Het is niet makkelijk maar wel de beste keuze. Ik was erg ongelukkig.
Dit is nu een erg emotioneel gebeuren

----------


## Tall guy

Ja, dan is het lijkt me wel de juiste oplossing. Leven jullie nu wel nog bij elkaar ? Zal straks ook weer wennen zijn apart te leven. Ja, als jullie al die jaren gedeeld hebben, is niet niks lijkt me. Hopelijk blijft hij er ook goed onder. Maar in ieder geval veel sterkte beiden en misschien blijft er nog wel een vriendschap bestaan.

----------


## v2nes

We gaan als vrienden uit elkaar. 
We gaan nu ook veel beter met elkaar om. 
De eerste stappen zijn gezet. Over een maand of drie zijn we definitief gescheiden.
We leven nog met elkaar in één huis. 
Ik ben wel regelmatig een paar dagen en nachten weg

----------


## Tall guy

Oké. Fijn om te horen en gelukkig. Gaat dat scheiden zo snel? Ja, een ander onderkomen vinden is weer een ander ding. Gelukkig dat jullie nog wel door één deur kunnen, anders was dat helemaal geen pretje.

----------


## v2nes

Ja tegenwoordig kan scheiden snel gaan. 
Al komt er nog veel regelwerk bij kijken.
Het gaat met vallen en opstaan. 
Ik heb regelmatig dat ik instort. Soms ook echt letterlijk.
Dan ben ik boos op mezelf.
Het lijkt wel of het nu pas echt langzaam begint door te dringen.
Ik heb soms ook.echt dat ik bijna niet kan stoppen met huilen.
Ben uiteindelijk bij huisarts geweest. Ik heb toen paar dagen pillen geslikt om rustig te worden. 
Ik slik ze al tijd niet meer. Maar heb ze nog wel voor klappen die komen gaan, ik ben er nog lang niet.
Heb ook een gesprek gehad met soort maatschappelijk werkster.
Heeft me goed gedaan.
En .u sport ik weer regelmatig dat doet mij ook erg goed. 
En af en toe ontspannen met vrienden en familie.
Maar niet meer zo veel net huis ontvluchten.
Dat was niet goed voor mij merkte ik.achteraf toen kwam er een harde klap.
Maar thuis tussen ons gaat het goed. Kunnen goed praten.

----------


## Tall guy

Ja, is niet niks lijkt me. Bent toch lang bij elkaar geweest en lief en leed gedeeld en nu komt er een omslag.
Sporten helpt altijd ja, ook gaan als je eigenlijk geen zin hebt. En af en toe tijd voor jezelf, jezelf kietelen is altijd goed, genieten van de kleine dingen.
Wel fijn dat het contact nog normaal cq goed is. Ja, weglopen/vluchtgedrag is ook niet goed, dan kom je jezelf toch een keer tegen. Ik heb periode gehad dat ik vluchtte in sporten.

Ik nu weer thuis. Kan nu bijstand aan gaan vragen. WW verloopt over een maand. Maar mss dat ik nog werk vind in die periode. Maar weet nu eigenlijk niet goed wat wijsheid is en welke kant ik op moet. Ik weet wat ik nodig heb en wat bij me past, alleen dat past niet echt in huidige arbeidsmarkt. En daarbij heeft die persoonlijkheidsstoornis ook neveneffecten op sociaal gebied, en dat speelt ook nog parten bij werk en dat kan nog averechts werken.

----------


## v2nes

In de tussentijd heeft hij een woning en is hij binnen een paar weken echt weg hier.
Ergens moeilijke emotionele momenten gehad. Maar ook goede momenten.
De klap komt nog als ik echt alleen ben.
Het gaat allemaal veel sneller dan er dachten.
Maar daarna kunnen we wel allebei verder en hebben we onze rust.
En we blijven vrienden. Daar doen wij ons best voor

----------


## Tall guy

Oké, gaat inderdaad snel! Die momenten hebben is logisch. Ja, als jullie alleen zijn en er meer rust komt en het bezonken is dan kan idd nog klap komen denk ik.Maar als contact nog steeds goed is , is mooi om te horen.

----------


## v2nes

In de tussentijd is er veel gebeurt.
Hij zou eigenlijk dit weekend gaan over verhuizen. En dan een paar dagen later echt weg zijn.
Ik had mij nu echt gericht op dit weekend eerst zat ik er echt op tegen. Maar nu had ik er mijn rust in gevonden.
En nu heeft bij allemaal lichamelijke klachten aan zijn voet maar niet over gaat wordt het uitgesteld.
Laatste dagen alles financieel geregeld. Zodat we in eind deze maand echt los van elkaar zijn.
Nu dus afwachten hoe het afloopt net zijn voet. Nu nieuwe kuren. Kijken of dit helpt anders opname.
Dit geeft mij allemaal stress. Gisteren barstende hoofdpijn.

Hoe gaat het met jou?

----------


## Tall guy

> In de tussentijd is er veel gebeurt.
> Hij zou eigenlijk dit weekend gaan over verhuizen. En dan een paar dagen later echt weg zijn.
> Ik had mij nu echt gericht op dit weekend eerst zat ik er echt op tegen. Maar nu had ik er mijn rust in gevonden.
> En nu heeft bij allemaal lichamelijke klachten aan zijn voet maar niet over gaat wordt het uitgesteld.
> Laatste dagen alles financieel geregeld. Zodat we in eind deze maand echt los van elkaar zijn.
> Nu dus afwachten hoe het afloopt net zijn voet. Nu nieuwe kuren. Kijken of dit helpt anders opname.
> Dit geeft mij allemaal stress. Gisteren barstende hoofdpijn.
> 
> Hoe gaat het met jou?


Oké. Dan heeft ie toch vrij snel wat gevonden. Maar dat hij nu niet weg kan, geeft dat geen problemen met zijn nieuwe woning? 
Wel fijn dat alvast financieel alles geregeld is. Kan me voorstellen dat je weer ven om moe schakelen als je je geriocht had op zijn vertrek. Maar het is uitstel, geen afstel he. Maar accepteren dat situatie nu is zoals ie is, geeft rust.
Wat heeft ie aan zijn voet ? Je zegt kuur, dan bacteriële infectie ?

Met mij gaat het verder goed, z'n gangetje. Dinsdag is laatste WW-dag, dus daarna bijstand. De aanvraag hierfvoor is al ingediend en loopt. Net weer lekker gesport en sauna genomen. Morgen even naar de markt en zondagmorgen hardlopen, zoals het er nu naar uitziet.

----------


## v2nes

Geeft geen problemen voor zijn woning.
Hij had wondroos maar die kuur hielp niet. Was weg dachten we niet dus. Weer een kuur.
Hielp niet nu twee kuren .denken soort bacterie in het bloed.
Als dat het niet is. Een.opname als het niet verbetering geeft.
Hij baalt ook dat het voor mij nu ook niet leuk is zo

Fijn dat het goed gaat met je. Mij. Man heeft wajong uitkering.
Ik ga zondag een wedstrijd hardlopen.

----------


## Tall guy

OKé. Wondroos, ja, dat is geen pretje. Hoe lang heeft ie het al? Daar is ie even zoet mee, heb het zelf ook gehad. I had zalf, als ik het goed heb cortisonezalf. Heeft toch paar weken geduurd, kon ook niet/amper lopen en het was erg pijnlijk. Hoop idd dat hij er geen extra ontsteking bij heeft.

Heeft je man Wajong-uitkering? Op basis waarvan ?

Een wedstrijd hardlopen zelfs, hoeveel kilometer? Als het weer het toelaat ga ik morgen ook hardlopen, lokale bosloop.

----------


## v2nes

Wondroos kuur heeft tot twee x toe niet geholpen.
Nu heeft hij twee zware kuren. Het lijkt aan te slaan.en hij heeft nu een kous. Daardoor wordt nu ook langzaam zijn voet minder dik.
Donderdag controle.

Hij heeft wajong uitkering vanwege psychische klachten waar deze forum over gaat en tijdens de aanvraag of net erna kreeg hij die ongeluk met zijn rug.

Ik ga vandaag 5 km lopen.
Als het goed is,volgend jaar de10 km dat is,ons doel. Doe het samen met vriendin.

----------


## Tall guy

> Wondroos kuur heeft tot twee x toe niet geholpen.
> Nu heeft hij twee zware kuren. Het lijkt aan te slaan.en hij heeft nu een kous. Daardoor wordt nu ook langzaam zijn voet minder dik.
> Donderdag controle.
> 
> Hij heeft wajong uitkering vanwege psychische klachten waar deze forum over gaat en tijdens de aanvraag of net erna kreeg hij die ongeluk met zijn rug.
> 
> Ik ga vandaag 5 km lopen.
> Als het goed is,volgend jaar de10 km dat is,ons doel. Doe het samen met vriendin.



Oké. Heeft ie een kous? Dat ie dat kan verdragen aan zijn been. Mijn onderbeen was zo opgezwollen en rood dat ik nog geen paperclip kon verdragen op mijn been!!!
Waar heeft hij die aangevraagd, want ik heb zelfde en ik had er geen recht op. Ik heb het bij UWV gevraagd.
Ik heb vandaag slechts 3,5 km gelopen. Had tijdje niet gelopen en dan iet direct grotere afstand lopen. Maar die 10 km kun je al veel sneller bereiken, over paar maanden al als jullie regelmatig gaan lopen. Succes met het lopen !

----------


## v2nes

Hij is vandaag voor controle geweest. Kuur slaat goed aan.
Hij mag er nu langzaam aan weer op lopen.
Dikte gaat al goed weg en roodheid ook.
Hij had het aangevraagd bij Uwv.
Ik ga straks weer lekker een rondje hardlopen.
Lekker ontspannen

----------


## Tall guy

> Hij is vandaag voor controle geweest. Kuur slaat goed aan.
> Hij mag er nu langzaam aan weer op lopen.
> Dikte gaat al goed weg en roodheid ook.
> Hij had het aangevraagd bij Uwv.
> Ik ga straks weer lekker een rondje hardlopen.
> Lekker ontspannen




Gelukkig. Want het is absoluut geen pretje.
Vreemd dat hij het wel krijgt en ik niet. Heeft hij het aangekaart bij een werkcoach ? Mijn werkcoach zei na navraag, geen recht omdat ik capabel ben om zelfstandig te werken en dus zelf 70% van minimuminkomen kan verdienen. Verder heeft ze nergens naar gevraagd hoe of wat het inhoudt.
Is nu lekker weer om hard te lopen. En hardlopen doet altijd goed. Ik heb vanmiddag afspraak op sportschool voor update van schema. 
Hoe gaat het voor de rest met je (ex)man?

----------


## v2nes

Geen idee hoe dat precies zat.hij had ook gelijk dat gedoe met zijn rug. Ongeluk gebeurde toen. dus het kwam allemaal samen.
Dat hardlopen is echt een uitlaatklep voor mij. 
Hoofd leeg maken en gaan en genieten van de omgeving zover het kan.
Gisteren tijdens rondje een hert gezien. Zo mooi
Morgen lekker een lesje bootcamp. Anderhalf uur training met hardlopen en krachttraining.
Heerlijk voor buik billen en benen en je conditie en je armen.
Is voor mij weer te lang geleden.
Met hem gaat het wel redelijk zover ik merk en weet. 
We zijn allebei druk bezig om op eigen benen te staan en hij snel in zijn huisje kan trekken

----------


## Tall guy

> Geen idee hoe dat precies zat.hij had ook gelijk dat gedoe met zijn rug. Ongeluk gebeurde toen. dus het kwam allemaal samen.
> Dat hardlopen is echt een uitlaatklep voor mij. 
> Hoofd leeg maken en gaan en genieten van de omgeving zover het kan.
> Gisteren tijdens rondje een hert gezien. Zo mooi
> Morgen lekker een lesje bootcamp. Anderhalf uur training met hardlopen en krachttraining.
> Heerlijk voor buik billen en benen en je conditie en je armen.
> Is voor mij weer te lang geleden.
> Met hem gaat het wel redelijk zover ik merk en weet. 
> We zijn allebei druk bezig om op eigen benen te staan en hij snel in zijn huisje kan trekken


Maar Wajong krijg je alleen op basis van iets at voor je 17e ontstaan is. Of hij heeft net de juiiste persoon getroffen. Wil toch wel eens weten hoe hij dat gegaan is toen.
Sporten is altijd lekker, je voelt je achteraf altijd goed en is inspannende ontspanning. Nou, 1,5 uur, dan kunnen ze je bij elkaar rapen zeker haha. Bootcamp is buiten of binnen en buiten ? Op sportschool of soort van personal trainer?
Fijn dat het ook met hem redelijk gaat.

----------


## v2nes

Volgens zijn keuringsarts toen, 12 jaar geleden, was zijn psychische aandoening aangeboren en had hij dus nooit een eerlijke kans op de arbeidsmarkt gehad. Toen hij daarbovenop ook nog zijn lichamelijke problemen kreeg vlak voor de eindkeuring moest gebeuren, kreeg hij de Wajong toegewezen.

----------


## Tall guy

> Volgens zijn keuringsarts toen, 12 jaar geleden, was zijn psychische aandoening aangeboren en had hij dus nooit een eerlijke kans op de arbeidsmarkt gehad. Toen hij daarbovenop ook nog zijn lichamelijke problemen kreeg vlak voor de eindkeuring moest gebeuren, kreeg hij de Wajong toegewezen.



Oké. Dan heeft hij geluk gehad met keuringsarts. Dat die arts die psychische aandoening toen al kende en die opvatting had is meegenomen. 
Ik zal binnenkort een gesprek hebben bij de gemeente mbt bijstand. Vermeld dan in ieder geval psychische aandoening en de (sociale) gevolgen en dan kijken wat ze zeggen / wat de mogelijkheden zijn. Maar PS komt niet veel voor en is onbekend bij de mensen, helpt vaak niet echt mee. Je moet net de juste treffen die er wat mee doet. En de mentaliteit in het noorden is anders dan hier in het zuiden wat dat betreft.

Maar lekker gelopen weer? Is er nu goed weer voor. Ook weer oppassen dat je niet teveel gaat lopen/sporten, dat het een uitvlucht wordt. Dan sloop je jezelf weer  :Wink: . Spreek uit ervaring  :Wink: . Maar hoop dat nu alles op korte(re) termijn zijn plaats gaat krijgen bij jullie, zowel letterlijk als figuurlijk. Nog een fijne zondag en tot snel.

----------


## Tall guy

Hoe gaat het nu met zijn arm/hand, incomplete dwarsleasie en penisprothese ?

----------


## v2nes

Dat bootcamp is buiten.
Tijd geleden was het ook deels vluchten dat was ook toen ik veel weg was bij een vriendin.
Nu ben.ik.ook gewoon vaak Thuis. Ook regelmatig weg, maar heb het in evenwicht. Is geen uitvlucht meer.
Hardlopen ja echt lekker voor lichaam en geest. En bootcamp ook nog goed voor al je spieren. Ik voelt ze nu weer na gisteren lesje bootcamp.
Ik voelt der ik billen en een buik heb haha.

Zijn arm hand zit nu verbetering in. Heeft lang moeten wachten.
In juni controle.
Incomplete dwarslaesie heeft bij nu eenmaal en moet daar mee leren leven.
Maar is echt een verbetering met lopen enz. in al die jaren. Kost ook allemaal veel energie.
En ja wat moet ik zeggen over zijn penisprothese het werkt.
Heeft nergens last van. Fijn dat ze zo kundig zijn dat ze dat kunnen.
Hij heeft hem nu twee jaar. 
Maar in de jaren minder gebruik van gemaakt als ik zou willen maar ja is verleden tijd.
Wij gaan scheiden en allebei een nieuw leven beginnen.
En ik ben daar al deels mee begonnen.
Lekker genieten van het leven en alles eruit halen wat er in zit.
Aan mezelf denken en niet meer aan andere.
Ik ben een leuke jongen sterke vrouw en ik kom er wel.
Ik heb al veel meegemaakt. Het is niet altijd even makkelijk maar ik kom er sterker uit.
Toen ik met relatie begon was ik een verlegen onzeker meisje en nu een sterke jonge vrouw.
Emotioneel zou ik het vast nog wel moeilijk krijgen af en toe. Maar ik heb hele goede vrienden om mij heen die er altijd voor mij zijn en mij steunen

----------


## Tall guy

Fijn dat je nu evenwicht hebt gevonden. En ja, spierpijn, weet wat het is  :Smile: , vrijdag nieuw schema gekregen.... :Wink: .
Gelukkig dat het lichamelijke nu naar de omstandigheden goed gaat.
Ja, je komt er alrtijd sterker uit, alleen de een doet er wat langer over als de ander. En feit dat je goede vrienden hebt is heel fijn en belangrijk.

Ik voel me gezond en fijn. Nog niet helemaal zoals ik wil, wat ik zou willen, Sociale contacten leggen gaat, maar aanhouden is probleem, maar ja, dat weet je van je (ex)man. En als ik weet dat ze wat achterhouden en bewust met me bezig zijn dan gaat de rem er op. En die sociale problemen is vervelend, ben ook bij maatschappelijk werk, kijken hoe ik er mee om kan gaan.
Heb wel mensen die goed voor me zijn, maar omdat ze bepaalde dingen verzwijgen over mensen die me dierbaar zijn, is vertrouwensband geschaad. En er wordt nogal veel achter de rug geluld hier in de regio en in de gayscene, en dat is niet goed voor me.

----------


## v2nes

Ik begrijp dat het op sociale vlak moeilijk gaat is met hem ook zo. 
Hopelijk heeft u waar hij gaat wonen wat meer contact. 
Zit buurthuis in het pand dus dat is wel fijn.
Als hij geen behoefte heeft om alleen te zijn kan bij daarheen en andersom ook natuurlijk

----------


## Tall guy

> Ik begrijp dat het op sociale vlak moeilijk gaat is met hem ook zo. 
> Hopelijk heeft u waar hij gaat wonen wat meer contact. 
> Zit buurthuis in het pand dus dat is wel fijn.
> Als hij geen behoefte heeft om alleen te zijn kan bij daarheen en andersom ook natuurlijk



Hij was destijds toch zo sociaal vaardig om jou meteen te strikken/houden  :Smile: . Ik kan wel werken, maar op het werk loopt het vaak door achterdocht en daardoor de ontstane sociale moeilijkheden spaak. Ik heb nog moeite met feit dat als ik ergens kom werken dat mensen al voorkennis over me hebben en sitiaties gaan creËren om te kijken hoe ik reageer. Als ik dat merk of voel, dan werkt het bij mij tot nu toe niet meer.

Is wel fijn als ie behoefte aan contact heeft dat ie zo heel dichtbij ergens heen kan gaan. Ik zoek hier niet echt sociale contacten omdat ik heel weinig heb met lokale bevolking, uitzonderingen daargelaten.

----------


## v2nes

Dat heeft toen echt moeten groeien.
Pas twee jaar later dat we wat kregen. En ik hoorde het van een vriend van hem, en ik merkte het natuurlijk ook wel.
Maar ik zou hier niet zo veel meer komen want ja dit onderwerp is niet echt meer van toepassing voor mij.
Hij gaat vanavond verhuizen. Morgen is huis voor mezelf.
En verder zien we het wel. Over kleine twee maanden officieel gescheiden
Ik wens je succes met alles.
En we houden wel contact. Maar weinig

----------


## Tall guy

> Dat heeft toen echt moeten groeien.
> Pas twee jaar later dat we wat kregen. En ik hoorde het van een vriend van hem, en ik merkte het natuurlijk ook wel.
> Maar ik zou hier niet zo veel meer komen want ja dit onderwerp is niet echt meer van toepassing voor mij.
> Hij gaat vanavond verhuizen. Morgen is huis voor mezelf.
> En verder zien we het wel. Over kleine twee maanden officieel gescheiden
> Ik wens je succes met alles.
> En we houden wel contact. Maar weinig


Oké, wel goed van je dat je geduld had en er voor open stond. Begrijp dat onderwerp niet echt meer van toepassing is. 
Zou fijn zijn als ik met hem kon praten, ervaringen uitwisselen. Als hij dat wil, graag aangeven hoe.
Oké, dus nu echt vaart in situatie. Jij ook succes verder en hij ook natuurlijk. Tot een volgende keer. Hoop wel dat je hier nog iets mee doet en reageert.

----------


## v2nes

Hier weer een berichtje van mij. 
Hij is paar hier geweest en dat was dubbel fijn en emotioneel.
We hebben geknuffeld dat heeft ons allebei goed gedaan. 
Maar nu door die emotionele avond en andere dingen wat ik nu mee maak. 
Voel.ik mij erg leeg en moe.
Vannacht ook slecht geslapen. heb de klok wel erg vaak gezien.
Of het nu een soort eenzaamheid is wat nu in eens opkomt.
Ik weet het niet. 
Maar ik wou het even kwijt. Met hem gaat het ook met vallen en opstaan.
Met mij ging het goed tot gisteren.
gisteren was mams hier heb ik veel gepraat geknuffeld en gehuild
Dat luchtte toch op. 
Maar nu voel ik mezelf niet meer

----------


## Tall guy

Als ik het zo hoor, dan is er toch nog een bepaalde hechte band tussen jullie twee. Lijkt me ook wennen om alleen te wonen na een lange(re) periode samengewoond te hebben. Lijkt me dat toch de intimiteit/aanwezigheid van hem of iemand in algemeen mist. Je zit toch weer in soort van verwerkingsproces en dan heb je nu eenmaal (meer) emotionele momenten/periodes. En iedereen heeft wel eens zulke periodes in algemeen.
Voor mij geldt tegenovergestelde, ik zou die wederzijdse intimiteit ook vaker willen hebben. Moet niet alleen afhankelijk zijn van een date.
Maar komt wel goed met je. Je hebt toch van hem gehouden en die gevoelens zijn niet van de ene op de andere dag verdwenen, zolang er niks extreems is voorgevallen.

----------


## v2nes

We zijn nu officieel gescheiden.
Was even een kleine klap, maar nu gaat het eigenlijk best goed.
Ben door de ergste zware momenten heen.
Voel mij weer happy. 
Heb mezelf verwend met foto op canvas ben erg trots.
Ik kom er wel. Er komen vast nog wel moeilijke momenten aan zoals onze trouwdag. Over een.paar weken.
Maar daar slaan we ons wel doorheen.
Heb en wil nu alles afsluiten voordat ik met vakantie ga binnenkort.
Hoe is het met jou?

----------


## Tall guy

Oké. Gelukkig, fijn om te horen.Die moeilijke momenten kunnen er zeker nog komen in het begin of idd met speciale dagen. Maar die vervagen en gaan uiteindelijk en keer weg. Afsluiten is niet iets van dat doe ik vandaag, dat is en blijft een proces.

Lekker, ga je alleen en waar gaat de reis naartoe ?

Ik zit nu in traject van de gemeente vanwege bijstand. Ik zit 4 weken in een leerwerk-centrum, waarbij gekeken wordt wat voor persoon je bent. Hoe je je profileert, hoe je reageert op situaties of je vaak "ziek"bent , op tijd komt etc. Gaat niet om de werkzaamheden, want die zijn heel simpel. Heb wekelijks evaluatiegesprek, krijg een test om te kijken waar je staat en wat capaciteiten zijn. Op basis van alles kan dan gericht gezocht worden. Zelf dien ik uiteraard ook te blijven solliciteren.
Laat het gewoon over me heen komen en zie wel hoe het gaat lopen, maar ga er nu van uit dat ik hierdoor wel grotere kans heb om weer aan de slag te kunnen en dat ik passend werk vind. Dat vind ik belangrijkste , baan waar ik me prettig bij voel en die me energie geeft, slaaris is dan minder belangrijk.

----------


## v2nes

Ik ga met mijn nichtje naar spanje.
Lekker ontspannen en genieten van het mooie weer.
Ik ben niet iemand die alleen op vakantie gaat.

Fijn zo traject voor je.
Hopelijk gast der je goed doen. En krijg je een leuke baan.
Nu lekker genieten van mijn vrije dag

----------


## Tall guy

Hoi, lekker! En mooi weer. Als ik op vakantie zou gaan dan zou ik ook liefst iemand mee willen.
Hoop ook dat er wat goeds uitkomt.

Geniet van je dag en weekend! Maar zal wel lukken met dit weer  :Smile: 

Hoe gaat het met je ex? Wil hij nog evt contact met me, ik weet waar hij over praat he  :Wink:

----------

